# Το κείμενο των 58 και η νέα προγραμματική συμφωνία ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

Αυτές τις μέρες (14/10/2013 και 23/10/2013) κυκλοφόρησαν δύο κείμενα που πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να μελετήσει ο ενεργός πολίτης και να προβληματιστεί: Είναι επιθυμητά αυτά που περιγράφουν; Είναι ρεαλιστικά; Πόσο απέχουν από τη σημερινή πραγματικότητα; Μήπως είναι λίγα και απαιτείται να βάλουμε ακόμα πιο φιλόδοξους στόχους ή εντελώς διαφορετικούς; 

Πιστεύω ότι, αν δεν είναι πολύ ανώμαλη η μελλοντική πορεία μας, θα μπορούμε να επανερχόμαστε σε αυτά τα κείμενα για να βλέπουμε πόσο οι σκηνοθέτες απομακρύνονται από το σενάριο. Γι’ αυτό τα ανεβάζω εδώ, όπως τα βρήκα στις ιστοσελίδες http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231269044 και http://www.hprt.gr/eidiseis/greece/politiki/story/168649 . Είναι το κείμενο των «58» και η νέα προγραμματική συμφωνία ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Σχολιάστε, κατά προτίμηση με βασανισμένες απόψεις. Και δώστε συνδέσμους προς κείμενα που θεωρείτε ότι αποτελούν σημαντική συμβολή στη σχετική συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

*Το κείμενο των «58»*

1. Έκκληση - πρόσκληση

Αυτό δεν είναι Διακήρυξη δημιουργίας νέου κόμματος.

Είναι έκκληση και πρόσκληση.

Απευθύνεται στους πολίτες, στα κόμματα, στις συλλογικότητες, στα πολιτικά πρόσωπα, στις συνδικαλιστικές, τις αυτοδιοικητικές και τις πνευματικές δυνάμεις που κινούνται στον χώρο της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, της δημοκρατικής αριστεράς, του φιλελεύθερου κέντρου, της πολιτικής οικολογίας, του προοδευτικού ευρωπαϊσμού.

Προσκαλεί όλους να συνεργαστούν για την ανασυγκρότηση του χώρου. Χωρίς αποκλεισμούς. Χωρίς ηγεμονισμούς.

Υπάρχουν στιγμές στην πορεία ενός έθνους που οι ιστορικές πολιτικές παρατάξεις είναι υποχρεωμένες να επαναθεμελιωθούν, να ορίσουν ξανά την παρουσία τους στην πολιτική ζωή του τόπου. Αλλιώς παρακμάζουν και εξαφανίζονται.

Η επαναθεμελίωση δεν γίνεται μόνο με προτάσεις, τεχνοκρατική επάρκεια, στόχους και εργαλεία. Χρειάζεται μια στρατηγική που να προβάλει τους εαυτούς μας στο μέλλον. Σε έναν Κόσμο που μεταβάλλεται, σε έναν χαοτικό καπιταλισμό και μιαν Ευρώπη που αναζητά την προοπτική της. Χρειάζεται μια εικόνα της Ελλάδας στο μέλλον, βγαλμένη από την ιστορία της, που θα προσανατολίζει και θα συνθέτει όσες κοινωνικές και πνευματικές δυνάμεις κινούνται σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

2. Στην εποχή της εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης

Η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται σε μια τέτοια στιγμή. Η κρίση εξακολουθεί να είναι βαθιά, όμως αλλάζει φάση και χαρακτήρα. Οι οικονομικοί κίνδυνοι παραμένουν, αλλά οι πολιτικοί παράγοντες από τους οποίους εξαρτάται η υπέρβαση της κρίσης έρχονται σε πρώτο πλάνο.

Η εποχή των μνημονίων φαίνεται να φτάνει στο τέλος της. Το τραύμα της εθνικής πόλωσης δεν θα σβήσει εύκολα, θα χρειαστεί μάλιστα πολύ κουράγιο και συμφιλιωτική επιμονή απ’ όλες τις πλευρές για να ξεπεραστεί. Όμως, η πολιτική δραστηριότητα δεν θα περιορίζεται στην αντίθεση μνημόνιο-αντιμνημόνιο.

Μετά από μια καταστροφή, η Ελλάδα ξαναποκτά τη δυνατότητα και τα μέσα να σχεδιάσει το μέλλον της. Να ορίσει ρεαλιστικά τη μελλοντική θέση που θέλει να καταλάβει στον παγκόσμιο ανταγωνισμό και να κινηθεί δυναμικά για να την κατακτήσει. Η Εθνική Ανασυγκρότηση είναι το ζητούμενο της νέας φάσης στην οποία έχουμε ήδη μπει. Και είναι ένα πρόβλημα πολιτικό, παραγωγικό και πολιτισμικό.

3. Ποια ανάπτυξη θέλουμε; Δικαιούμαστε να αποφασίσουμε

Μετά έξι χρόνια συνεχούς ύφεσης οι πολίτες με το δίκιο τους ελπίζουν και ζητούν να δουν την απαρχή της ανάκαμψης, να βεβαιωθούν ότι ξεκολλάμε από τον πάτο. Η κρίση όμως μας έμαθε με τραγικό τρόπο ότι οι άμεσες οικονομικές προσδοκίες εξαρτώνται από κεντρικότερες στρατηγικές επιλογές.

Τι ανάπτυξη θα έχουμε την προσεχή δεκαετία;

Θα είναι μια ανάπτυξη ρηχή, ασθενική; Θα βασίζεται στη φτηνή εργατική δύναμη, στην άγρια ανασφάλεια και στην κυνική αποδοχή των μεγάλων ανισοτήτων; Θα αδιαφορεί για τις υποδομές και θα περιφρονεί το περιβάλλον; Θα είναι η επανάληψη ενός κρατισμού και μιας προσοδοθηρίας για φτωχούς;

Ή θα σταθούμε ικανοί να αλλάξουμε ριζικά το κράτος και το παραγωγικό μοντέλο ώστε η Ελλάδα να πετύχει μια δυναμική και βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη που θα δώσει πολλές και καλές θέσεις εργασίας; Που θα δώσει ευκαιρίες για όλους χωρίς μεσάζοντες, παρέες και τον ραγιαδισμό του ρουσφετιού; Που θα αναβαθμίσει το κράτος δικαίου και θα αναδιοργανώσει εκ βάθρων τη δημόσια διοίκηση; Και αν το πετύχουμε, ποιος θα διαχειριστεί την κατανομή των πόρων ώστε να ενισχύεται σταθερά η κοινωνική συνοχή και η κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη; Το πολιτικό σύστημα με βάση παλαιές εξαρτήσεις και νέες υποσχέσεις; Ή μια κοινωνική συμφωνία των πολιτών που θα στηρίζει τους πραγματικά αδύναμους και όχι μόνον εκείνους που έχουν πιο δυνατή φωνή;

Η αλλαγή του κράτους και του παραγωγικού μοντέλου απαιτεί τη μέγιστη διανοητική και συναισθηματική προσπάθεια σε συνδυασμό με την τεχνοκρατική και διοικητική γνώση. Πρωτίστως όμως χρειάζεται να γίνει έργο και κτήμα ευρύτερων κοινωνικών δυνάμεων, στις οποίες θα έχουν κεντρικό ρόλο η μισθωτή εργασία του ιδιωτικού τομέα ώστε να ενισχυθεί ξανά η διαπραγματευτική της δύναμη. Τα δικαιώματα των σημερινών παιδιών αφού αυτά προπάντων θα βιώσουν τις ωδίνες της ανασυγκρότησης. Η εξωστρεφής και καινοτόμος επιχειρηματικότητα. Η νέα προηγμένη αγροτική παραγωγή. Ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος που θέλει να αποκαταστήσει την αξιοπρέπεια της εργασίας του μέσα από τη ριζική μεταρρύθμιση του κράτους. Η μεσαία τάξη που θα θελήσει να ανασυνταχθεί σεβόμενη τις υποχρεώσεις προς την κοινωνία, δηλαδή πληρώνοντας τους φόρους που της αναλογούν. Η ανασύσταση του κράτους πρόνοιας ως συμμαχία των λαϊκών και των μεσαίων στρωμάτων, έτσι ώστε να ανταποκριθεί στις νέες ανάγκες που γέννησαν η ανεργία, η περιθωριοποίηση και η ανασφάλεια. Η καθιέρωση ενός ελάχιστου εγγυημένου εισοδήματος.

4. Χωρίς ντροπή γι’ αυτό που είμαστε

Η κρίση μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε μια νέα εθνική αυτογνωσία και σε μια νέα πατριωτική υπερηφάνεια. Χωρίς την κομπλεξική εθνικιστική αλαζονεία γι’ αυτό που νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε ενώ δεν είμαστε. Χωρίς ντροπή γι’ αυτό που είμαστε.

Στην κρίση οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ούτε αμαρτωλοί ούτε θύματα. Είναι υπεύθυνοι και άτυχοι. Υπεύθυνοι για τις εθνικές ολιγωρίες, άτυχοι γιατί στη δύσκολη στιγμή βρήκαν απέναντί τους μια Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση αιφνιδιασμένη, μυωπική, συντηρητική, διαιρεμένη και αναδιπλωμένη στους εθνικισμούς της.

Την ίδια όμως στιγμή, οι Έλληνες κράτησαν όρθιο το φρόνημα του πολίτη, αντέχοντας μέχρι σήμερα τις ασφυκτικές πιέσεις από πολλά μέτωπα. Από την ίδια την κρίση, τα λάθη της συνταγής που δόθηκε για τη θεραπεία, την κοινωνική περιθωριοποίηση, την ευρωπαϊκή αμφισημία, την επιθετικότητα των διεθνών κερδοσκόπων, τους διάσημους «προφήτες» της καταστροφής μας. Από τα λάθη και τη μετριότητα των κυβερνητικών χειρισμών, την ιδιοτελή ολιγωρία του πολιτικού συστήματος, τη διχαστική ατμόσφαιρα, τους δεξιούς και αριστερούς κήρυκες μιας νέας αλλά εξίσου απεχθούς εθνικοφροσύνης που αμφισβητούσε την ελληνικότητα του αντίπαλου. Από την ακραία δημαγωγική στάση των ποικίλων αντιπολιτεύσεων, τη χυδαία λαϊκιστική δημοσιογραφία, τον κυνισμό και την λοιδορία των διεθνών ΜΜΕ, τους συνωμοσιολόγους και τους ψευδολόγους που μοίραζαν φρούδες ελπίδες και μαγικές λύσεις.

Είμαστε ως λαός ανθεκτικοί και θυμωμένοι, θυμωμένοι και στοχαστικοί, στοχαστικοί και όχι ηττημένοι. Μέσα στο καμίνι της κρίσης, μπορεί να κατακτηθεί μια νέα εθνική αυτογνωσία, να χτιστεί και πάλι ένα αίσθημα λαϊκής υπερηφάνειας, που η σεμνότητά της θα την απομακρύνει από τον λαϊκισμό και η πατριωτική της ρίζα από τον εθνικισμό. Για να βγει η Ελλάδα από τη θέση του κράτους-παρία, να επανακτήσει τη διεθνή της αξιοπρέπεια και να διεκδικήσει ρόλο στις διαδικασίες της ευρωπαϊκής ενοποίησης που θα επιταχυνθούν. Για μια Ενωμένη Ευρώπη που δεν θα είναι, γιατί δεν μπορεί πια να είναι, πολιτικό σχέδιο των ελίτ, αφού η κρίση πολιτικοποίησε στο έπακρο τη διαδικασία ενοποίησης. Για έναν ευρωπαϊσμό, όχι μόνο προοδευτικό αλλά και λαϊκό. Μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να περιορίσουμε στην αρχή και να αντιστρέψουμε αργότερα τον διαχεόμενο ευρωσκεπτικισμό.

5. Ούτε δεξιά ούτε νεοκομμουνιστική αριστερά

Αυτός είναι ο νέος ρόλος της ιστορικής παράταξης της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, της δημοκρατικής αριστεράς, του φιλελεύθερου κέντρου, όλου του κεντροαριστερού χώρου: Εθνική Ανασυγκρότηση — αλλαγή του κράτους και του παραγωγικού μοντέλου — νέα συμπόρευση της εθνικής αυτογνωσίας με τον προοδευτικό λαϊκό ευρωπαϊσμό.

Όρος για την εκπλήρωσή του είναι η σύγκλιση και η συνεργασία όλων εκείνων των συλλογικών μορφών και των πολιτών που δεν αναγνωρίζονται ούτε στη δεξιά ούτε στη νεοκομμουνιστική-εθνολαϊκιστική αριστερά.

Η σύγκλιση πρέπει να γίνει με τρόπο που να διασφαλίζει την πολιτική σταθερότητα από την οποία πρωτίστως πλέον εξαρτάται η ανάκαμψη της οικονομίας, η διασφάλιση του ευρωπαϊκού προσανατολισμού της χώρας και η ανακούφιση των λαϊκών στρωμάτων.

Η συγκρότηση της νέας προοδευτικής δημοκρατικής παράταξης θα συμβάλλει στη σταθερότητα και την πολιτική ανανέωση. Η κατάρρευση του μεταπολιτευτικού κομματικού συστήματος έχει οδηγήσει σε ένα ασταθές ακόμα κομματικό σκηνικό, με ανησυχητικά χαρακτηριστικά. Ο μικρός δικομματισμός ΝΔ-ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι πολιτικά στείρος, προγραμματικά οπισθοδρομικός και ιδεολογικά συντηρητικός. Εγκλωβίζει, δεν απελευθερώνει τις δυνάμεις της χώρας, δεν οδηγεί σε βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη. Η τερατογένεση της νεοναζιστικής Χρυσής Αυγής εξελίχτηκε σε σαράκι της δημοκρατίας. Η αποτρόπαιη δολοφονία του Παύλου Φύσσα στο Κερατσίνι έκρουσε τον κώδωνα ενός κινδύνου που ήταν εδώ και καιρό προφανής. Η άμυνα της Πολιτείας έναντι της εγκληματικής οργάνωσης είναι επιβεβλημένη.

Η ισχυροποίηση της ευρύτερης κεντροαριστερής παράταξης θα αποσυμπιέσει τη σημερινή αίσθηση της εμφύλιας αντιπαράθεσης. Θα συμβάλει στην αποκατάσταση μιας ελάχιστης εθνικής συναίνεσης ώστε ο πολιτικός αντίπαλος να μη γίνει πάλι εσωτερικός εχθρός. Θα επαναφέρει την πολιτική και κοινωνική δυναμική στον αστερισμό της δημοκρατίας και του πλουραλισμού. Θα συνδέσει την εθνική ανασυγκρότηση με ένα προοδευτικό και ρεαλιστικό πρόγραμμα αλλαγών στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη. Θα ενισχύσει τις φιλελεύθερες εκσυγχρονιστικές φωνές στη ΝΔ και τις δημοκρατικές φιλοευρωπαϊκές δυνάμεις στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Η κοινωνία αρχίζει να αισθάνεται το κενό. Γι’ αυτό υπάρχει μια ρητή αλλά και μια σιωπηλή ζήτηση των πολιτών για κάτι καινούργιο στον ευρύτερο δημοκρατικό προοδευτικό χώρο. Γι’ αυτό δημιουργείται η κοινή συνείδηση ότι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει τώρα, σύντομα.

6. Πρόσκληση για Ιδρυτική Συνέλευση

Με αυτή την αγωνία απευθύνουμε έκκληση στις δυνάμεις της ευρύτερης δημοκρατικής προοδευτικής παράταξης, στο ΠΑΣΟΚ, τη ΔΗΜΑΡ, τις δυνάμεις της οικολογίας, της αυτοδιοίκησης, τις πολιτικές και κοινωνικές συλλογικότητες και προσωπικότητες, να συνεργαστούν για την ανασυγκρότηση του χώρου.

Η ανασυγκρότηση δεν θα είναι μόνο οργανωτική, αλλά βαθιά πολιτική. Θα είναι αυτοκριτική για την ως τώρα πορεία, προγραμματική για το μέλλον, και κυρίως θα στοχεύσει στην ανάδειξη νέων ανθρώπων που θα ανανεώσουν την πολιτική ηγεσία της παράταξης και της χώρας.

Προτείνουμε τη δημιουργία ενός κοινού πολιτικού φορέα που θα συστεγάσει όλους, χωρίς να απαιτήσει τη διάλυση των υπαρχόντων κομμάτων και συλλογικοτήτων. Ο φορέας μπορεί να συσταθεί τους προσεχείς μήνες μέσα από μια Ιδρυτική Συνέλευση, με συμφωνημένες διαδικασίες και να εξελιχθεί στο κέντρο των κοινών επεξεργασιών για το σχέδιο εθνικής ανασυγκρότησης, με προτεραιότητα στο πρόγραμμα για τις ευρωεκλογές και τις αυτοδιοικητικές εκλογές.

Παρακολουθούμε με ενδιαφέρον τις κινήσεις που κάνουν ξεχωριστά το ΠΑΣΟΚ και η ΔΗΜΑΡ, θεωρώντας όμως ότι αυτές πρέπει να συγκλίνουν και να συναντηθούν στο άμεσο μέλλον. Η κοινή αναφορά στο Κόμμα των Ευρωπαίων Σοσιαλιστών και Δημοκρατών, η ανταπόκριση στο ενωτικό τους κάλεσμα, διευκολύνει τη διαδικασία.

Χαιρετίζουμε την πρωτοβουλία των «5 Δημάρχων» και άλλων αυτοδιοικητικών φορέων του ίδιου χώρου, που δείχνουν ένα δρόμο συνεργασίας στη βάση αξιών που συμμεριζόμαστε.

Δεν είναι δικιά μας δουλειά να προκαταλάβουμε τους τρόπους και τις διαδικασίες της ανασυγκρότησης. Υπάρχουν πολλές διεθνείς και ελληνικές εμπειρίες και υπάρχουν πολλοί που τις ξέρουν καλύτερα από εμάς. Το μόνο που θέλουμε είναι να καλέσουμε τους ενδιαφερόμενους επιτέλους να προχωρήσουν. Προτάσσοντας την κοινή μοίρα, όχι την ιδιοτέλεια. Αναλαμβάνοντας αποφασιστικά την ευθύνη, όχι απαριθμώντας τις δυσκολίες του εγχειρήματος.

Και υπογράφουμε την πρόσκληση αυτή, πολίτες με διαφορετικές εμπειρίες και αφετηρίες αλλά με κοινές αγωνίες, με μόνο το δικαίωμα που μας δίνει η πολύχρονη παρουσία και έγνοια μας για αυτόν τον ευρύτερο πολιτικό χώρο και αυτόν τον τόπο.

Το κείμενο μαζί με τα ονόματα των 58:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231269044


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

*Το πλήρες κείμενο της προγραμματικής συμφωνίας Σαμαρά–Βενιζέλου για την κυβερνητική συνεργασία έχει ως εξής:*

Αθήνα, 23 Οκτωβρίου 2013

Ο Πρωθυπουργός και Πρόεδρος της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Αντώνης Σαμαράς και ο Αντιπρόεδρος της Κυβέρνησης και Πρόεδρος του ΠΑΣΟΚ Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος συναντήθηκαν και ενέκριναν το τελικό κείμενο της Προγραμματικής Συμφωνίας που έχει ως εξής:

Το προγραμματικό πλαίσιο της κυβερνητικής συνεργασίας

Η διακήρυξη αυτή είναι συνέχεια, συμπλήρωση και επικαιροποίηση της προηγούμενης που δημοσιεύτηκε τον Ιούλιο του 2012. Ορίζοντας διακυβέρνησης είναι πάντα η τετραετία, ενώ στο σύνολό της ή σε επιμέρους σημεία της είναι ανοικτή για συζήτηση με άλλες κοινοβουλευτικές δυνάμεις, πέρα από τα δύο κόμματα που στηρίζουν τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση.

1. Η ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ παρά τις ιδεολογικές και πολιτικές τους διαφορές και τις διαφορετικές εκτιμήσεις τους για κρίσιμες περιόδους του παρελθόντος, συνεργάζονται στην παρούσα κυβέρνηση εθνικής ευθύνης έχοντας πλήρη αίσθηση της ιστορικής υποχρέωσής τους να διασφαλίσουν τη σταθερή πορεία της χώρας μέσα στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και τη ζώνη του ευρώ και την οριστική έξοδό της από την κρίση.

2. Η πολιτική και πιο συγκεκριμένα η κυβερνητική σταθερότητα και η εξάντληση της τετραετούς κοινοβουλευτικής περιόδου είναι η πρώτη προϋπόθεση για την επίτευξη του εθνικού αυτού στόχου.

3. Έχουμε πλήρη συνείδηση της κατάστασης. Ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τι υφίσταται κάθε οικογένεια, κάθε επιχείρηση, κάθε πολίτης, κάθε άνεργος, κάθε νέος, μετά από έξι χρόνια ύφεσης και τριάμισι χρόνια σκληρών θυσιών.
Βασική μας αγωνία και επιδίωξή μας είναι η διαφύλαξη της κοινωνικής συνοχής, η ανάσχεση της ανεργίας και ιδίως της ανεργίας των νέων, η προστασία των ευπαθών ομάδων, η αποκατάσταση αδικιών που έγιναν πάνω στη μάχη να κρατηθεί η Πατρίδα μας όρθια.
Ξέρουμε την αγωνία της ελληνικής κοινωνίας να ξαναβρεί την ελπίδα και την προοπτική που της αξίζει μέσα σε έναν κόσμο ρευστό και ανταγωνιστικό.

4. Απάντηση στις αγωνίες αυτές μπορεί να δοθεί μόνο μέσα από την Ανάπτυξη και την ενίσχυση της Απασχόλησης. Γι' αυτό απαιτείται να κινητοποιηθούν όλες οι ζωντανές, παραγωγικές δυνάμεις της χώρας. Και να τεθούν στέρεες βάσεις ώστε να μην αντιμετωπίσει η χώρα τέτοια κρίση, ποτέ ξανά.

Η παραγωγή Εθνικού πλούτου μέσα από τη στήριξη της υγιούς επιχειρηματικότητας αποτελεί κορυφαία προτεραιότητά μας.
Πρέπει να περάσουμε:
— από την παρασιτική οικονομία στην πραγματική παραγωγή,
— από τη συσσώρευση υπερκερδών στις παραγωγικές επενδύσεις,
— από την οικονομία των «εισοδηματιών» στην οικονομία των καινοτόμων επιχειρηματιών,
— από τα εύκολα κέρδη στη σκιά του πελατειακού κράτους στις ίσες ευκαιρίες,
— από τα κλειστά συστήματα και την εσωστρέφεια στον δίκαιο ανταγωνισμό.
Με δύο λόγια, να απελευθερώσουμε τη δημιουργικότητα του Έλληνα και την ανταγωνιστικότητα της ελληνικής οικονομίας.

5. Ένας δρόμος υπάρχει για την οριστική και πραγματική απαλλαγή της Πατρίδας μας από το μνημόνιο που αποτυπώνει την εξαιρετικά δύσκολη και άνιση διαπραγμάτευση με τους εταίρους και πιστωτές.

Ο δρόμος αυτός συνθέτει δυο παράλληλους στόχους:

— Πρώτον, την επίτευξη των δημοσιονομικών στόχων, που επιτρέπουν στην Ελλάδα όχι απλά να έχει βιώσιμο δημόσιο χρέος, αλλά να είναι βιώσιμη, ανταγωνιστική και αξιόπιστη ως εθνική οικονομία. Και παράλληλα, τη συνεχή διαπραγμάτευση με τους εταίρους μας, από την αναγνώριση των μεγάλων θυσιών του ελληνικού λαού ως την παραδοχή που πρέπει να επικρατήσει στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, ότι ο φαύλος κύκλος της ύφεσης και της ανεργίας πρέπει να σπάσει άμεσα.

— Δεύτερον, τη συστηματική και σταθερή προώθηση των διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών, των μεταρρυθμίσεων, που επιτρέπουν στην Ελλάδα να αποκτήσει ένα σύγχρονο «κανονικό» ευρωπαϊκό κράτος στην υπηρεσία του πολίτη, της ανάπτυξης και του δημοσίου συμφέροντος, μια οικονομία ανοικτή, εξωστρεφή και ανταγωνιστική, μια αγορά χωρίς αγκυλώσεις.

6. Ξέρουμε πλέον όλοι στον τόπο αυτό ότι «σχέδιο Β», χωρίς θυσίες, εύκολο και ανώδυνο, δεν υπάρχει. Αν και αυτός ο δρόμος ήταν και είναι εξαιρετικά σκληρός και δύσκολος, κάθε άλλη επιλογή θα ήταν ένας δραματικά ανεύθυνος τυχοδιωκτισμός που θα οδηγούσε σε πλήρη εξανέμιση εισοδημάτων και περιουσιών και θα πήγαινε την Ελλάδα δεκαετίες πίσω, υπό συνθήκες διεθνούς οικονομικής και πολιτικής απομόνωσης και εσωτερικής διάλυσης.

Γι' αυτό ο διάλογος και η συνεννόηση με τις δημιουργικές δυνάμεις του τόπου είναι προτεραιότητά μας.

Στόχος μας είναι να δημιουργηθεί το «μέτωπο ευθύνης» που θα εγγυηθεί την επιτυχία των αλλαγών και των μεταρρυθμίσεων:
Πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουμε, όλοι μαζί, πρακτικές και συμπεριφορές που καθήλωσαν τη χώρα: τη δημαγωγία, τη συνωμοσιολογία, το λαϊκισμό, τη μιζέρια, την ηττοπάθεια και λογικές του βολέματος, της ήσσονος προσπάθειας, της αδράνειας και της απάθειας.

7. Τώρα που η Ελλάδα, χάρις στις θυσίες των πολιτών της, παρουσιάζει ήδη διαρθρωτικό δημοσιονομικό πλεόνασμα και πετυχαίνει το στόχο του πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος και σε ονομαστικούς όρους, είναι απολύτως αναγκαίο να διαμορφωθεί η μεγαλύτερη δυνατή κοινωνική συναίνεση γύρω από το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Ανασυγκρότησης, που ξανακάνει την Ελλάδα αυτοδύναμη και ουσιαστικά ισότιμη μέσα στην Ευρώπη. Η προγραμματική συμφωνία που διέπει την Κυβέρνηση εθνικής ευθύνης είναι το πολιτικό πλαίσιο αυτού του Εθνικού Σχεδίου Ανασυγκρότησης. Απευθύνεται στο σύνολο του ελληνικού λαού, σε κάθε οικογένεια, κάθε πολίτη που θέλει να ξέρει την αλήθεια, θέλει οι θυσίες του να πιάνουν τόπο, θέλει οι θυσίες του να πάρουν τέλος, θέλει να έχει ασφαλές πλαίσιο πορείας.

8. Τώρα η Ελλάδα μπορεί να λέει διεθνώς με πειστικό τρόπο ότι νέα δημοσιονομικά μέτρα που περιορίζουν μισθούς και συντάξεις ούτε πρέπει ούτε μπορεί να ληφθούν. Δεν τα αντέχει ούτε η κοινωνία ούτε η εθνική οικονομία. Για να μειωθεί το κλάσμα χρέος προς ΑΕΠ, αλλά και το κλάσμα έλλειμμα προς ΑΕΠ, μόνη λύση είναι πλέον η ενίσχυση του παρονομαστή του κλάσματος, δηλαδή η αύξηση του εθνικού εισοδήματος, του ΑΕΠ! Η επάνοδος σε σταθερά θετικούς ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης του ΑΕΠ για όλα τα επόμενα χρόνια...

9. Αυτός είναι ο μόνος ασφαλής τρόπος:
— Πρώτον, για την κάλυψη οποιουδήποτε δημοσιονομικού κενού πέρα από τα συμφωνημένα, μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση του προγράμματος προσαρμογής το 2016, χωρίς να τροφοδοτείται η ύφεση και η ανεργία και
— Δεύτερον, για την ταχύτερη —και ασφαλέστερη— επάνοδο της χώρας στις αγορές για την κάλυψη των χρηματοδοτικών της αναγκών.

10. Η εντυπωσιακή μείωση του δημοσιονομικού ελλείμματος από το 2010 έως σήμερα,
η επίτευξη πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος, η δραστική μείωση του δημοσίου χρέους —η μεγαλύτερη που έγινε ποτέ οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο— που επιτεύχθηκε το Μάρτιο του 2012 και συμπληρώθηκε το Νοέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς,
η πολύ σημαντική βελτίωση των όρων εξυπηρέτησης του χρέους (επίσης η μεγαλύτερη που έγινε ποτέ),
η πλήρης ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των ελληνικών τραπεζών με κεφάλαια προερχόμενα από το πρόγραμμα προσαρμογής και συνεπώς η πλήρης προστασία των καταθέσεων (που στη συντριπτική τους πλειονότητα είναι μικρές),
είναι κρίσιμα επιτεύγματα, χωρίς προηγούμενο.
Τα επιτεύγματα αυτά μας επιτρέπουν τώρα να έχουμε τέσσερις σαφείς προτεραιότητες:

— την εκτέλεση του μεσοπρόθεσμου προγράμματος δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής και των ετήσιων προϋπολογισμών της γενικής κυβέρνησης
— την εφαρμογή μέτρων ανάσχεσης της ανεργίας, προστασίας των ευπαθών ομάδων και διαφύλαξης της κοινωνικής συνοχής
— την προώθηση των διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών στο κράτος και στη σχέση κράτους και οικονομίας
— τη στήριξη της πραγματικής οικονομίας, των επιχειρήσεων, της ανάπτυξης και της
απασχόλησης

11. Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο εντάσσεται και η εφαρμογή του προγράμματος ιδιωτικοποιήσεων που διαμορφώθηκε αρχικά τον Φεβρουάριο του 2010.
Ιδιωτικοποίηση δεν σημαίνει, σε καμία περίπτωση, «εκποίηση» της δημόσιας περιουσίας. Άλλωστε, τέτοια προγράμματα ιδιωτικοποιήσεων έχουν γίνει παντού στον κόσμο, σε σύγχρονες δημοκρατίες, οδηγώντας σε μακροχρόνια Ανάπτυξη.
Αντιθέτως, ιδιωτικοποιήσεις σημαίνουν περιορισμό των ελλειμμάτων της γενικής κυβέρνησης, μείωση χρέους, άρα και της εξάρτησης από τους δανειστές, και κυρίως ενεργοποίηση επενδυτικών πεδίων, δημιουργία θέσεων απασχόλησης, αναβάθμιση της ποιότητας των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρονται στον πολίτη, διαμόρφωση όρων ανταγωνισμού που μακροχρόνια συγκρατούν ή και μειώνουν τις τιμές, είσπραξη σημαντικών ποσών που προβλέπονται στο μεσοπρόθεσμο πρόγραμμα δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής.

Το πρόγραμμα ιδιωτικοποιήσεων προωθείται με βάση τα παραπάνω κριτήρια με εγγυήσεις απόλυτης διαφάνειας, τόσο δικαστικές όσο και κοινοτικές, και υπό τον αυστηρό και πλήρη έλεγχο της Βουλής.

12. Η επανεκκίνηση της πραγματικής οικονομίας μπορεί να επιτευχθεί μόνο μέσα από τη σταδιακή, αλλά όσο γίνεται ταχύτερη, επάνοδο των Επενδύσεων, ιδιωτικών και δημοσίων, στα προ κρίσης επίπεδα. Και αλλαγή της σύνθεσής τους, με έμφαση στις παραγωγικές επενδύσεις και στην προσέλκυση ξένων επενδύσεων. Η Ελλάδα, με απόλυτο σεβασμό στην έννομη τάξη και το περιβάλλον, πρέπει να είναι μια εμφανώς φιλο-επενδυτική χώρα, γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορεί να είναι μια χώρα πραγματικά υποστηρικτική της απασχόλησης. Όπως έχει δείξει η πείρα πολλών χωρών με αναπτυξιακά επιτεύγματα σε όλο τον κόσμο, ευκαιρίες, απασχόληση, ποιοτικές θέσεις εργασίας, ευημερία και ανταγωνιστικότητα, μακροχρόνια πάνε μαζί.

13. Στο ενιαίο αυτό πλαίσιο εντάσσονται μεταξύ άλλων:

— Η μέγιστη δυνατή απορρόφηση και αξιοποίηση των πόρων του τρέχοντος και του νέου ΕΣΠΑ (2014-2020) συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των πόρων της ΚΑΠ. Άλλωστε οι πόροι αυτοί είναι πολύ αυξημένοι σε σύγκριση με τις αρχικές προτάσεις της Κομισιόν. Παρά την αναδιανομή που έγινε σε βάρος των παλαιών χωρών μελών και υπέρ των νέων, οι κοινοτικοί πόροι για την Ελλάδα στην επόμενη επταετία πλησιάζουν αυτούς που δόθηκαν την προηγούμενη.

— Η μέγιστη δυνατή ενίσχυση της ρευστότητας προς τις επιχειρήσεις με σύγχρονους διαφανείς, αναπτυξιακούς όρους μέσω του τραπεζικού συστήματος, με την πρόσθετη ενίσχυση των χρηματοδοτικών εργαλείων του ΕΣΠΑ και των μηχανισμών των Υπουργείων Ανάπτυξης και Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης, της ΕυρΤρΕπ κοκ.

— Η επανεκκίνηση των έργων των οδικών αξόνων, αλλά και άλλων, μεσαίας και μικρής κλίμακας, δημοσίων έργων, η προώθηση των έργων διαχείρισης απορριμμάτων με έμφαση πλέον στην ενεργειακή τους αξιοποίηση κοκ.

— Η προσέλκυση και διευκόλυνση ξένων και εγχώριων άμεσων επενδύσεων με την όσο γίνεται εντονότερη αξιοποίηση των υφιστάμενων διαδικασιών (fast track, αναπτυξιακός νόμος κλπ). Εδώ κεντρικός στόχος είναι το συστηματικό χτύπημα της γραφειοκρατίας.

— Η υποστήριξη επενδυτικών πρωτοβουλιών στους τομείς της πρωτογενούς παραγωγής και των τροφίμων, της ενέργειας και, βεβαίως, του τουρισμού. Αλλά και των νέων τεχνολογιών, όπου η Ελλάδα έχει μεγάλο διαθέσιμο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό.

— Η συντονισμένη προσπάθεια επαναφοράς του κατασκευαστικού τομέα σε ασφαλή χρηματοοικονομική βάση.

14. Πρωταρχικοί στόχοι της κυβέρνησης είναι από την άποψη αυτή:

— η μείωση του κόστους του χρήματος
— η μείωση του κόστους ενέργειας
— η πλήρης εξόφληση των ληξιπρόθεσμων υποχρεώσεων του δημοσίου προς τις επιχειρήσεις
— η ευέλικτη και δίκαιη χρήση του μηχανισμού του συμψηφισμού απαιτήσεων και οφειλών μεταξύ δημοσίου και επιχειρήσεων ή πολιτών.
— η διαρκής μάχη κατά της γραφειοκρατίας.
— στα πλαίσια μιας συνολικής σταδιακής μείωσης των φορολογικών βαρών σε όλη την κλίμακα, η φορολογική ελάφρυνση των επιχειρήσεων

Ασφαλώς, κύρια και συνεχής μέριμνα: να μη δημιουργηθούν ξανά ελλείμματα.
Κύριος στόχος: να υποστηριχθεί η ανταγωνιστικότητα των επιχειρήσεων, αλλά και η στήριξη της μεσαίας τάξης και μέσα από τη φορολογία.

Γενική φιλοσοφία: να πληρώνουν λιγότερα όλοι, ο καθένας ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του. Και να αντιμετωπίζεται αυστηρά η φοροδιαφυγή.
Γιατί μια από τις αιτίες της δημοσιονομικής παράλυσης υπήρξε η εκτεταμένη φοροδιαφυγή. Και η κύρια αιτία των υπερβολικών φορολογικών βαρών των τελευταίων ετών, υπήρξε η αδυναμία σύλληψης της φοροδιαφυγής.
Αλλά η φοροδιαφυγή ήδη αντιμετωπίζεται πλέον. Και η εξάλειψή της θα βοηθήσει να υπάρξει ένα δίκαιο φορολογικό σύστημα, που δεν εξουθενώνει την οικονομία συνολικά ούτε τους φορολογούμενους ατομικά.

15. Παράλληλος και ισότιμος στόχος είναι —όπως ήδη τονίστηκε— η διαφύλαξη της κοινωνικής συνοχής, η ενίσχυση των δικτύων και μηχανισμών αλληλεγγύης, η στήριξη των δομών του κοινωνικού κράτους.

16. Η αντιμετώπιση των μεγάλων προβλημάτων του ΕΣΥ και του ΕΟΠΥΥ και η πλήρης υγειονομική κάλυψη όλων των πολιτών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ανέργων και των ανασφάλιστων, είναι όχι απλώς πολιτική αλλά και ηθική υποχρέωσή μας. Στοχεύουμε παράλληλα στην ολοκλήρωση των μεταρρυθμίσεων στον χώρο της Υγείας, που θα διευκολύνουν και την ποιοτική παροχή υπηρεσιών υγείας στους πολίτες.

17.Σταθερες προτεραιότητές μας είναι ο ορθός προσανατολισμός των πόρων και των δομών του προνοιακού συστήματος στις σημερινές ανάγκες, η αντιμετώπιση νέων μορφών φτώχειας, η σταδιακή εισαγωγή του εγγυημένου επιπέδου αξιοπρεπούς διαβίωσης, η ιδιαίτερη μέριμνα για τους αναπήρους, τους πολύτεκνους και τρίτεκνους, τις μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες, τους μοναχικούς υπερήλικες

18. Η ανάσχεση και ιδίως η μείωση της ανεργίας στα μέσα ευρωπαϊκά επίπεδα —και χαμηλότερα ακόμα— δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί μόνο μέσα από την επάνοδο σε θετικούς ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης. Απαιτούνται πρόσθετες παρεμβάσεις:
Πρώτον, με τη μορφή προγραμμάτων για τη δημιουργία προσωρινών θέσεων απασχόλησης για ανέργους (νέους, μέσης ηλικίας, γυναίκες) με τη συνεργασία της Τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης (αυτεπιστασία και κοινωφελής εργασία), των επιχειρήσεων και συνεταιρισμών κοινωνικής οικονομίας, αλλά βεβαίως και των ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων. Με απολύτως διαφανή κριτήρια ως προς την επιλογή των εργαζομένων, υπό την εποπτεία του ΑΣΕΠ. Οι αναγκαίοι πόροι έχουν σε σημαντικό βαθμό διασφαλισθεί και θα συμπληρωθούν μέσα από τους αναγκαίους χειρισμούς σε εθνικό και κοινοτικό επίπεδο. Το πρώτο σχετικό πρόγραμμα για 50.000 θέσεις, λειτούργησε ήδη το 2013, ενώ προετοιμάζονται τα επόμενα και κυρίως για το 2014 με πρόβλεψη για 75.000 θέσεις.
Δεύτερον, με τη μορφή προγραμμάτων στήριξης υφιστάμενων θέσεων εργασίας μέσω της μείωσης των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών με νομοθετημένα, απλά και διαφανή
κριτήρια που εφαρμόζονται αυτόματα και χωρίς χρηματοοικονομικό κόστος για τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία

19. Οι ρυθμίσεις των φορολογικών και ασφαλιστικών υποχρεώσεων, με ρεαλιστικό για τα δεδομένα τη αγοράς και χρήσιμο για το δημόσιο και τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία τρόπο, είναι σταθερή επιδίωξή μας στη διαπραγμάτευση με τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους και το ΔΝΤ. Οι ισχύουσες ρυθμίσεις επιδιώκουμε να βελτιωθούν, έτσι ώστε να διευκολύνουν στον μεγαλύτερο δυνατό βαθμό τις επιχειρήσεις και όλους τους οφειλέτες που θέλουν να ανταποκριθούν στις υποχρεώσεις τους.

20. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις ρυθμίσεις των δανείων από το τραπεζικό σύστημα, που πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο φιλικές, ευέλικτες και ρεαλιστικές με όριο τις κεφαλαιακές ανάγκες των τραπεζών που ανήκουν στο χαρτοφυλάκιο του δημοσίου και την απόλυτη προστασία των καταθέσεων.

21.Στο πλαίσιο αυτό η ενυπόθηκη ή προσημειωμένη πρώτη κατοικία του φτωχού ή μέσου νοικοκυριού που αγωνίζεται να ρυθμίσει και να εξυπηρετήσει τα δάνειά του ή βρίσκεται αποδεδειγμένα σε αντικειμενική αδυναμία είναι και θα είναι απολύτως διασφαλισμένη έναντι πλειστηριασμών.

(Συνεχίζεται)


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

(Συνέχεια)

22. Η μακροπρόθεσμη βιωσιμότητα του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος συνδέεται με τη βελτίωση των μακροοικονομικών δεδομένων και κυρίως με την αύξηση της απασχόλησης, αλλά και με την εφαρμογή της υφιστάμενης νομοθεσίας ως προς την είσπραξη των εισφορών και την αναδιοργάνωση του τομέα.

23. Η μείωση του ΦΠΑ στην εστίαση πρέπει, με τη βοήθεια της αγοράς, να αποδώσει τα ανάλογα δημοσιονομικά αποτελέσματα προκειμένου να διευκολυνθεί η διαπραγμάτευσή μας με τους εταίρους μας για το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης. Αλλά μείωση του ΦΠΑ θα ακολουθήσει και σε όλες τις άλλες τις κατηγορίες, μόλις το επιτρέψει η δημοσιονομική κατάσταση.

24. Η δημοσιονομική προσαρμογή και ασφάλεια, οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές στο κράτος και την οικονομία, η επανεκκίνηση της πραγματικής οικονομίας, τα μέτρα ανάσχεσης της ανεργίας και διαφύλαξης της κοινωνικής συνοχής είναι οι βασικές προϋποθέσεις ενός νέου εθνικού παραγωγικού μοντέλου που αξιοποιεί στο μέγιστο βαθμό τα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα της χώρας: τη γη με όσα αυτή σημαίνει (γεωγραφία, φυσικοί πόροι, θάλασσα, ιστορία, πολιτισμός κοκ) και τους ανθρώπους (τη δουλειά, τα ταλέντα, τις γνώσεις, την επινοητικότητά τους, την καινοτομία κοκ).

25. Το νέο Εθνικό Παραγωγικό Μοντέλο βασίζεται στη συνεργασία του κράτους με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, στην επιχειρηματικότητα, στη διαφάνεια, στην αναπτυξιακή αντίληψη που πρέπει να διέπει τον τραπεζικό τομέα, στις συνέργειες των ιδιωτών μεταξύ τους και με το κράτος, στον ενισχυμένο ρόλο των περιφερειών και της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, στη συν-ευθύνη και τη συνεργασία των κοινωνικών εταίρων, στον αναπτυξιακό προσανατολισμό της δημόσιας διοίκησης, στην ενεργοποίηση όλων των δημιουργικών δυνάμεων της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας, στην ικανότητα των ευρωπαίων και διεθνών εταίρων μας, αλλά και των αγορών, να αντιληφθούν ότι το ελληνικό οικονομικό ζήτημα μπορεί να αντιμετωπισθεί οριστικά και αποτελεσματικά μόνο στο πεδίο της πραγματικής οικονομίας και της ανάπτυξης.

26. Όλες οι σχετικές μελέτες αναδεικνύουν τους ίδιους προφανείς πυλώνες αυτού του νέου εθνικού παραγωγικού μοντέλου:
— Πρωτογενής τομέας και βιομηχανία τροφίμων
— Τουρισμός
— Ενέργεια
— Ναυτιλία
— Επένδυση στη γνώση και τη καινοτομία
—Εξωστρέφεια (μεταφορές, διαμετακομιστικοί σταθμοί, logistics, ενεργειακοί κόμβοι, κόμβοι διεθνών μεταφορών, θαλάσσιων και αεροπορικών, επικοινωνίες) και όλοι οι εξαγωγικοί τομείς.

27. Οριζόντια προτεραιότητα που διατρέχει τις πολιτικές όλων των υπουργείων είναι η στήριξη της επιχειρηματικότητας και των επενδύσεων, της εξωστρέφειας, και των περιφερειακών πρωτοβουλιών που τείνουν στη συγκρότηση ολοκληρωμένων περιφερειακών αναπτυξιακών μοντέλων. Αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο τα λεγόμενα «αναπτυξιακά Υπουργεία» (οικονομικών, ανάπτυξης, αγροτικής ανάπτυξης, υποδομών, Υπεκα, τουρισμού, ναυτιλίας κοκ) αλλά και τα λεγόμενα «θεσμικά Υπουργεία», που παίζουν κρίσιμο αναπτυξιακό ρόλο (δικαιοσύνης, δημόσιας διοίκησης, εσωτερικών κοκ).

28. Η κρίση χτύπησε την καρδιά της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, τη νέα γενιά, αλλά ταυτόχρονα ώθησε πολλούς νέους σε καινοτόμο επιχειρηματική δράση, σε εξωστρέφεια, σε πρωτοβουλίες της κοινωνίας των πολιτών.
Στόχος μας είναι να στηρίξουμε αυτές τις προσπάθειες με προγράμματα ρευστότητας και χρηματοδότησης, με μείωση της γραφειοκρατίας, με πάταξη της πολυνομίας

29.Το πιο σημαντικό όμως ζήτημα που επηρεάζει καταλυτικά:
— την επίτευξη των δημοσιονομικών στόχων
— τη διαρθρωτική αλλαγή στο κράτος
— τη σχέση εμπιστοσύνης κράτους / πολίτη και κράτους / αγοράς
— την εθνική ανταγωνιστικότητα και, τελικά,
— το Εθνικό Παραγωγικό Μοντέλο, είναι το φορολογικό σύστημα.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια η μάχη για την εθνική οικονομική επιβίωση και η αγωνία για την επίτευξη επιτακτικών δημοσιονομικών στόχων είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να ληφθούν πολλά μέτρα φορολογικής πολιτικής και φορολογικής διοίκησης που δεν συγκροτούν, όμως, ένα σύστημα με καθαρά αναπτυξιακά και κοινωνικά χαρακτηριστικά.
Πολλά από τα μέτρα αυτά —ιδίως στο πεδίο της φορολογικής διοίκησης, όπως η άρση του τραπεζικού απορρήτου ή η αναδιοργάνωση των φορολογικών υπηρεσιών— συνιστούν πολύ σημαντικά προγεφυρώματα προς την κατεύθυνση ενός εθνικού φορολογικού συστήματος.
Στόχος μας είναι τώρα η διαμόρφωση ενός κατά κυριολεξία εθνικού φορολογικού συστήματος, απλού και κωδικοποιημένου, κοινωνικά δικαίου και αναπτυξιακά στοχευμένου, που θα ρυθμίζει συστηματικά, χωρίς κενά και αντιφάσεις, τη φορολογία εισοδήματος φυσικών και νομικών προσώπων, τη φορολογία ακινήτων, κεφαλαίου κοκ.
Η αντιμετώπιση της φοροδιαφυγής και ο δραστικός περιορισμός της παραοικονομίας προϋποθέτουν ότι, πριν από κάθε άλλο μέτρο, το φορολογικό σύστημα δεν θα ενθαρρύνει, αλλά αντιθέτως θα αποθαρρύνει τις συμπεριφορές αυτές, πείθοντας τους πολίτες ότι, πέραν της υποχρέωσης σεβασμού της έννομης τάξης και των κανόνων της κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης, το νόμιμο συμφέρει.
Ένα μακροχρόνια σταθερό, απλό και αναπτυξιακό φορολογικό σύστημα μπορεί να δώσει ταυτόχρονα βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη και κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη. Ισχυρή μεσαία τάξη και αναδιανομή πλεονάσματος. Ευκαιρίες για όλους και ισχυρό δίχτυ κοινωνικής προστασίας. Παραγωγικές επενδύσεις και συνεχή αύξηση των θέσεων απασχόλησης.

30. Αλλά η ολοκλήρωση ενός τέτοιου φορολογικού συστήματος προϋποθέτει να ξεπεραστεί πλήρως η δημοσιονομική κρίση. Γι’ αυτό και θα χρειαστούν συστηματικά βήματα και μεταβατική περίοδος.
Στο μεσοδιάστημα αυτό, μέχρι την πλήρη εφαρμογή του εθνικού φορολογικού συστήματος και προκειμένου να επιτευχθούν οι επιτακτικοί στόχοι του μεσοπρόθεσμου προγράμματος δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής, ολοκληρώνεται η εφαρμογή φορολογικών μέτρων εκτάκτου και προσωρινού χαρακτήρα που κατέστησαν αναγκαία λόγω της κρίσης.
Ήδη όμως έχει αρχίσει η αντικατάσταση των μέτρων αυτών από ρυθμίσεις εντεταγμένες στην προοπτική του εθνικού φορολογικού συστήματος (πχ ειδικό τέλος ακινήτων / ενιαίος φόρος ακινήτων), ρυθμίσεις που είναι προϊόν διεξοδικού διαλόγου με τους παραγωγικούς και κοινωνικούς φορείς.

31. Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές στο κράτος και η συγκρότηση ενός «κανονικού» ευρωπαϊκού κράτους στην υπηρεσία του πολίτη, του δημοσίου συμφέροντος και της ανάπτυξης, επιβάλλουν τη συνολική, θεσμικά εγγυημένη, επιστημονικά οργανωμένη, αξιολόγηση, αφενός μεν υπηρεσιών και φορέων, αφετέρου δε του προσωπικού. Η αξιολόγηση είναι μια διαρκής, φυσιολογική, θεσμική διαδικασία και όχι ένα έκτακτο απειλητικό μέτρο. Κανένας εργαζόμενος στο δημόσιο που κάνει στοιχειωδώς τη δουλειά του δεν έχει λόγο ανησυχίας. Η κινητικότητα του προσωπικού, στο πλαίσιο αυτό, σέβεται όλες τις θεσμικές εγγυήσεις των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και εξυπηρετεί την κάλυψη κενών και ζωτικών αναγκών του δημοσίου μέσα από την ορθολογική και διαφανή διαχείριση αφενός μεν του τυχόν πλεονάζοντος προσωπικού, αφετέρου δε των κενών θέσεων.
Ταυτόχρονα ο κανόνας 1:1 στις λίγες περιπτώσεις που συντρέχει πράγματι λόγος απόλυσης σύμφωνα με το Σύνταγμα, επιτρέπει την άμεση πρόσληψη νέων με υψηλά προσόντα για την κάλυψη ζωτικών αναγκών πχ. στο χώρο της Υγείας.
Αν στο μεταβατικό διάστημα προέκυψαν αδικίες ή αντιφάσεις, αυτές θα αντιμετωπισθούν το ταχύτερο δυνατό.
Βασική αρχή, ότι οι δημόσιοι φορείς υπάρχουν για να εξυπηρετούν τον Πολίτη, κι όχι το αντίθετο.

32. Η Παιδεία συνιστά βασικό πυλώνα της αναπτυξιακής προσπάθειας της χώρας, διαδραματίζει κεντρικό ρόλο στο νέο παραγωγικό μοντέλο στο οποίο προσβλέπουμε. Η μεταρρυθμιστική προσπάθεια που έχει ξεκινήσει σε όλες τις βαθμίδες της Εκπαίδευσης πρέπει να προωθηθεί με ταχείς ρυθμούς και με την ευρύτερη δυνατή συναίνεση. Προτεραιότητές μας:
— Η αναβάθμιση του Τεχνικού Λυκείου, το νέο Γενικό Λύκειο και το νέο σύστημα πρόσβασης στην Τριτοβάθμια Εκπαίδευση.
— Η αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών και του εκπαιδευτικού έργου και η Επιμόρφωση του Ανθρώπινου Δυναμικού.
— Η ανάπτυξη Ενιαίου Εθνικού Στρατηγικού Σχεδιασμού για την Έρευνα και την Ανάπτυξη.
— Η ολοκλήρωση της μεταρρύθμισης στην Ανώτατη Εκπαίδευση.

33. Η αλλαγή στη δημόσια διοίκηση, η αντιμετώπιση των θεσμικών, λειτουργικών και οικονομικών ζητημάτων Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, η επιτάχυνση απονομής της δικαιοσύνης υπό συνθήκες εξωτερικής αλλά και εσωτερικής ανεξαρτησίας και διαφάνειας, είναι θεμελιώδεις προγραμματικές δεσμεύσεις της κυβέρνησης και αξιώσεις της κοινωνίας.

34. Οι κοινοβουλευτικές ομάδες των δυο κυβερνητικών κομμάτων θα αναλάβουν τη πρωτοβουλία για την επόμενη αναθεώρηση του Συντάγματος με τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή πολιτική συναίνεση, όπως προβλέπει άλλωστε ρητά το ίδιο το Σύνταγμα. Η συναίνεση αυτή θα αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη και τελική διατύπωση των συνταγματικών διατάξεων. Στόχος είναι, αφενός μεν η περαιτέρω ενίσχυση της δημοκρατικής συμμετοχής, των εγγυήσεων του κράτους δικαίου και της διαφάνειας, αφετέρου δε η συνταγματική επιστέγαση των διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών που στοχεύουν στη διαμόρφωση ενός «κανονικού» ευρωπαϊκού κράτους στη χώρα μας.

35. Το εκλογικό σύστημα είναι πάντα μια εξαιρετικά κρίσιμη θεσμική παράμετρος που δεν πρέπει να τροφοδοτεί τεχνητές πολώσεις, αλλά να εναρμονίζεται με την ανάγκη για πολιτική σταθερότητα μέσα από την υπεύθυνη προγραμματική συνεργασία.

36. Το δικαίωμα κάθε πολίτη στην ασφάλεια, η αποκατάσταση της λειτουργίας του κέντρου της Αθήνας, της Θεσσαλονίκης και των άλλων μεγάλων πόλεων, η προστασία των κατοίκων της υπαίθρου, η ολοκληρωμένη διαχείριση των μεταναστευτικών ροών στο πλαίσιο μιας ισορροπημένης και δίκαιης ευρωπαϊκής πολιτικής, είναι σταθεροί προγραμματικοί στόχοι της Κυβέρνησης. Βασική αρχή ότι η Ασφάλεια είναι πρωταρχικό δικαίωμα του πολίτη κι όχι περιορισμός της Ελευθερίας του. Η δημόσια ασφάλεια είναι μάλιστα προϋπόθεση για όλα τα άλλα δικαιώματά του. Όπως συμβαίνει σε όλες τις σύγχρονες δημοκρατίες.
Καθώς και η επανεξέταση όλης της μεταναστευτικής νομοθεσίας, που ήδη έχει αρχίσει, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των προβλέψεων για απονομή ιθαγένειας, σύμφωνα με τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα και σε αντιστοίχιση με τα ισχύοντα σε άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες με παρόμοια προβλήματα (Ευρωπαϊκός Νότος).

37. Η προστασία της Δημοκρατίας και του κοινοβουλευτισμού από αυτούς που εκμεταλλεύονται την ανεκτικότητα των δημοκρατικών και δικαιοπρακτικών θεσμών για να υπονομεύσουν και να λοιδορήσουν την ίδια τη κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία και η θεσμική αντίδραση απέναντι στο ναζισμό, το ρατσισμό και την ξενοφοβία είναι προγραμματική αρχή της κυβέρνησης, καθήκον κάθε πολίτη και κοινή υποχρέωση όλων των δυνάμεων της «δημοκρατικής ευθύνης». Δηλαδή όλων των δυνάμεων που πέρα από τις διαφωνίες που μπορούν να έχουν για τη διακυβέρνηση της χώρας, συμπίπτουν απολύτως στη διαφύλαξη της δημοκρατικής νομιμότητας και στο σεβασμό των δημοκρατικών θεσμών.
Η Δημοκρατία διώκει τις πράξεις, όχι το φρόνημα! Η δημοκρατία σέβεται τα δικαιώματα όλων, ακόμα και των εχθρών της. Αλλά δεν ανέχεται τις παρανομίες τους.

Προωθούμε νομοθετική ρύθμιση για την αποτελεσματική καταπολέμηση της βίας, του ρατσισμού και της ξενοφοβίας, καθώς και την τιμωρία αυτών που προτρέπουν και πρωτοστατούν σε τέτοιες ενέργειες.
Δίνουμε έμφαση όχι μόνο στην ψήφιση νέων νόμων, αλλά και στην εφαρμογή της υφιστάμενης νομοθεσίας, διότι αυτό που έλειψε για πολλά χρόνια ήταν η πολιτική βούληση να εφαρμοστούν οι νόμοι.

38. Η επικείμενη ελληνική προεδρία στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση που συμπίπτει με τις εκλογές για το νέο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, πρέπει να αξιοποιηθεί για την ενεργό συμμετοχή της χώρας μας στη διαπραγμάτευση για το μέλλον της Ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης και στη διαμόρφωση νέων ευρωπαϊκών συσχετισμών στη βάση της ουσιαστικής σύγκλισης και της πραγματικής θεσμικής ισοτιμίας των κρατών μελών.

39. Μέσα στο πλαίσιο μιας εθνικής στρατηγικής ευρύτερα αποδέκτης που έχει διαμορφωθεί στην Πατρίδα μας τα τελευταία χρόνια, η Ελλάδα θα κινηθεί στο πεδίο της εξωτερικής πολιτικής και της πολιτικής ασφαλείας και άμυνας, επιδιώκοντας την εθνική συναίνεση, με γνώμονα την προστασία της εθνικής κυριαρχίας, ακεραιότητας και ανεξαρτησίας.
Βασική θέση της Κυβέρνησης είναι ότι όλα τα εθνικά κυριαρχικά δικαιώματα είναι ενεργά και ασκούνται, όπως προβλέπει το διεθνές δίκαιο.
Η Ελλάδα κινείται πάντα στο πλαίσιο της πολιτικής της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, αλλά αναπτύσσει, με κριτήριο το εθνικό της συμφέρον, τις διμερείς και πολυμερείς σχέσεις της.
Η Ελλάδα επιδιώκει την ειρήνη και τη σταθερότητα στη νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη και την ανατολική Μεσόγειο και αξιοποιεί όλες τις περιφερειακές της ταυτότητες (ευρωπαϊκή, βαλκανική, μεσογειακή κοκ).
Νέα πεδία όπως η ενεργειακή διπλωματία αξιοποιούνται εντατικά. Αλλά και νέοι διεθνείς ρόλοι που μπορεί να διαδραματίσει η Ελλάδα, ως προπύργιο σταθερότητας και ασφάλειας σε μια ιδιαίτερα ταραγμένη περιοχή.

40. Το προγραμματικό αυτό πλαίσιο είναι ταυτόχρονα και το πολιτικό πλαίσιο της διαπραγμάτευσης με τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους, τους ευρωπαϊκούς θεσμούς και το ΔΝΤ με στόχο την όσο γίνεται ταχύτερη, οριστική και ασφαλή έξοδο της Πατρίδας μας από το μνημόνιο.

41. Το προγραμματικό αυτό πλαίσιο εξειδικεύεται από κάθε υπουργείο που προετοιμάζει τις νομοθετικές και γενικότερα τις πολιτικές του πρωτοβουλίες μέσα από την έγκαιρη και ουσιαστική ενημέρωση και συμμετοχή των κυβερνητικών εταίρων χωρίς αιφνιδιασμούς και τετελεσμένα γεγονότα.

42. Ο διαρκής και θεσμικά οργανωμένος ενδοκυβερνητικός συντονισμός, η συνεχής αλληλοενημέρωση και συνεργασία των μελών της πολιτικής ηγεσίας κάθε Υπουργείου και των εισηγητών των κοινοβουλευτικών ομάδων των κυβερνητικών εταίρων, η προληπτική διαχείριση όλων των θεμάτων πού σχετίζονται με τις συναρμοδιότητες υπουργείων και κυρίως η αφομοίωση των αρχών που διέπουν κάθε κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας στην Ευρώπη, είναι απλές αλλά βασικές προϋποθέσεις για την πολιτική επιτυχία της Κυβέρνησης.

43. Βάση και επίκεντρο της κυβερνητικής συνεργασίας είναι η Βουλή και οι κοινοβουλευτικές ομάδες των δυο κομμάτων που σηκώνουν στους ώμους τους το βάρος της ιστορικής πρόκλησης αυτής της δύσκολης περιόδου που είναι ταυτοχρόνως και περίοδος μετάβασης σε μια νέα εποχή. Η έγκαιρη και πλήρης ενημέρωση των βουλευτών και η ουσιαστική συμμετοχή τους στη διαμόρφωση της κυβερνητικής πολιτικής, o σεβασμός των κοινοβουλευτικών διαδικασιών και η ουσιαστική επαφή με την κοινωνία μέσω των βουλευτών που την εκφράζουν θεσμικά είναι αυτονόητες και κρίσιμες προϋποθέσεις για την εφαρμογή του προγραμματικού αυτού πλαισίου και την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση του κυβερνητικού έργου.


----------

